# Bishop to meet with Trump transition team to undo monuments



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=42433257&ni...eam-to-discuss-overturning-monument-decisions

Here we go, he wants to undo the GSENM and anything Obama does in the coming month. I'm more okay with undoing a monument in these closing days but the Grand Staircase monument should remain protected. It is an important and amazing place. Here we go, we get to see the push for monuments undesignated, federal lands transferred and sold, LWCF gutted, and the antiquities act destroyed. I guess gutting Theodore Roosevelts legacy is part of "making America great again" in the eyes of Utah republicans.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

2 local favorites...._/O

Hey...shouldn't this be in the "Big Game" section


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Lookin' good gdog. You'll be driving yer ATV thingie up to Delicate Arch soon.

I'm hoping whoever our Conservative colleagues sell Arches N.P. to that they'll put some porta-potties up there, a 7-11 perhaps.

.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Bishop and the rest of his crew were just re-elected by huge margins.
None of Utah's established conservation organizations have come out in opposition.
The Wildlife Board recently weighed-in on the Bear's Ears proposal at the request of sportsmen.
Anecdotally, hunter support for the PLI is growing.

I have to conclude that Utah sportsmen either condone or support Bishop's agenda.


----------

